# Roscoby Riser Cam



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

i bought a used one off here a few weeks ago but never got the chance to hunt with it.
i did "play" with it in the yard and see great potential this upcoming season:thumbs_up


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I shot this video with mine. Well at least the deer footage.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

I used one all season for my television show, works well for pip and some split screen stuff........I would highly recommend one if you would like to video your hunt but don't want the hassle of camera arms and lugging a bunch of equip. into the woods.


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

Picked up a like new one for $150.00 a couple of weeks ago, but haven't had it to the woods of course. Filmed a short vid with the Roscoby and blob target, using a Firenock. For the money I paid, I think I'll like it.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc_gxEYZI0w


----------

